# Is the Surface Pro 4 or Wacom DTH-W1310P Cintiq Companion 2 Any Good for AdobeCC



## Hector1970 (May 2, 2016)

Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone has experience of running Lightroom and Photoshop on either a Surface Pro 4 or Wacom Cintiq 2.
I could see how a touch screen could be very useful for doing work on the move.
Do they work well, are they powerful enough for the job.
Anythings to look out for?
Thanks Hector


----------



## eml58 (May 2, 2016)

I have the Cintiq 24HD & the Cintiq Companion 2 i7/512GB models.
The 24HD I use connected to my Mac Pro Desk Top, running OSX El Capitan, works flawlessly.

The Companion 2 I use mostly when I'm on location, also Hooked up to my Mac Book Pro 15".

The only "issue" I find is that I need to run the companion 2 hooked to my Mac Pro, you can run the Companion 2 as a stand alone Windows Machine if you can stomach Windows. I would be much happier if the Cintiq Companion 2 would run OSX instead of Windows, there are apparently some work arounds that will get OSX as the OS on the Cintiq, but it's all Jail Break stuff so I tend not togo that route.

The difference between using a Mouse to edit your Images & using the Pro Pen on the Cintiq (any of the models) is like day & night, the Cintiq touch screen with the Pro Pen is simply streets ahead of a Mouse.

Once your hooked up to your Mac, the Cintiq is simply another screen that is touch sensitive, so everything on your Mac is available on the Cintiq.

I have no experience running the Cintiq Companion 2 as a Windows Stand Alone, if your a Windows person, or don't mind working a Windows Machine, it should be a similar experience to the Mac, plus all the downside of Windows.


----------



## LDS (May 2, 2016)

The Wacom products are more tailored to "art" users than the Surface pen (which is no longer provided by Wacom since the Surface 3).

Wacom product supports pen tilt also (and there are different pens with different "feelings" to choose from), while AFAIK the Surface does not. Both are available with processors and enough RAM to run Adobe CC without issues. 

The Surface is probably more versatile as a "business" machine, while the Wacom is designed especially for graphic use, and can even be used as an input device for a another machine.


----------



## lglass12189 (May 2, 2016)

I use Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC on the Surface Pro 4 while traveling. I do extensive traveling where weight is a problem so saving ounces is important. It's fast and stable platform for travel use. On my trip to Botswana in June of this year (66 lb. weight limit, cloths, camera, etc) I will take it with 2 - 1 TB SSD hard drives, Surface power Supply/Dock, and Lexar reader. As I download a card to one drive mirror folder simultaneously copies it to the second drive so I have 2 instant copies of every shot I have taken.


----------



## Kristofgss (May 2, 2016)

I was thinking about one of these combinations to do some photoshop on the go and actually ended up buying an asus transformer (less than 300 euro) to run photoshop elements. It's not as fast and I wouldn't want to do RAW conversion on it, but for quick editing and reviewing on the go, that works quite well. Disk space is very limited though, but you can add a micro SD card as storage medium. Downside is no pressure sensitivity, so it's only on/off like your mouse does.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.
It sounds as if both options work reasonably well.
Any negative experiences with them?


----------



## matthewcrim (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello everybody.
Look at latest microsoft version Microsoft surface pro 4 i7 model with more powerful graphics if you want to edit videos in Premiere Pro or anything else demanding (as they extra oomph from Iris will really help). If your demands or budget are more modest, the cheaper i5 models are worth checking out.

Microsoft Surface Pro 4 Promo Code


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 22, 2016)

I got the i5 256GB version of the Surface Pro.
It seems to work quite well but I haven't stressed it to far yet.
It looks nicely made.
The keyboard is great but it means the whole thing is top heavy with the keyboard on.
I'm using to holding laptops by the keyboard but that would be a big mistake with the surface pro.
The lack of right and left keys on the pad is a bit annoying.
Right clicking is important in lightroom and photoshop.
Microsoft and Apple both see to make it awkward by default on the Surface Pro and iMac respectively.
The pen is very good.
I added Nik Software to CC and Lightroom, it doesn't scale properly but it's fine.
So I think this will work out fine for me as long as I keep it intact.
It's a pity you can't somehow keep the keyboard attached semi-permanently.
What I mean is that its a pity you can't hold it by the keyboard and dangle the screen below it.
It's bound to happen someone is going to pick it up by the keyboard and the screen will fall off.


----------



## steveslxcpc (Oct 26, 2016)

As compared to the predecessors, Surface Pro 4 with 6th generation Intel Core m3, i5 and 7 processors runs cooler and quieter and it will turn out to be a powerful mobile workstation for you. With Intel Core Processor, Surface Pro 4 can turn out to be your mobile workstation. This processor gives the ability to the device to show exceptional performance. Besides all these exceptional features, the savings you can experience with Microsoft Surface Pro 4 coupon code is something to enthrall for long.

Surface Pro 4 Promo Code


----------

